# Field stripping G21SF-what am i doing wrong?



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just bought my first Glock and i'm probably the only guy who has problems re-assembling after a field strip. After i put the slide back onto the rails and slide it back, the take-down slidelock moves back down and the slide doesn't lock -- i have to do it over and over before it works right; can anybody help? Also, is it normal for there to be a bit of a gap between the slide and the frame. Sorry if this is a stupid question, but i want to make sure i'm not damaging the gun when i re-assemble.. Thanks very much for any help here.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, there is a slight gap. It's enough to see daylight though it do don't be overly concerned with that. Regarding reassembly, do you mean the slide won't lock open? it won't lock open unless there's an empty mag forcing the slide stop upward or you do it manually. Or do you mean that the slide is not staying attached to the frame?


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you mean that it stops about 1/2" short of being fully assembled? Like it's hitting something?

Check your guiderod and make sure it's fully seated into the little half moon notch on the bottom of the barrel. It may be hitting the slide lock device. Not a big deal!


----------

